
Kylie Jenner is set to become the youngest self-made billionaire ever - nniroclax
https://www.forbes.com/sites/forbesdigitalcovers/2018/07/11/how-20-year-old-kylie-jenner-built-a-900-million-fortune-in-less-than-3-years/#1f28a1ddaa62
======
natorum_9
"Self-made"

O Rly

~~~
spraak
My thoughts exactly

~~~
borkt
All she had going for her is famous parents, a sister with a tape, and being
on TV since she was 9.

~~~
mark212
In her defense, there are a lot of people in the world with famous parents who
don't do jack with it. Kudos to her for following through and building
something. (Her lip plumper goop is outrageously popular, like shockingly so.)

And until the Keeping Up with the Kardashians show started, her mom Kris
wasn't at all famous and her dad was an aging former athlete.

~~~
newyearnewyou
>Kudos to her for following through and building something.

That's like patting yourself on the back for going to college if you're in a
middle class family. Sure it's work, but it would be weird and lazy if you
didn't do it.

She basically tripled her wealth by selling alibaba products.

Impressive is the person who 1000000x their wealth.

------
poster123
Good for Kylie Jenner. Bruce Jenner has six children with three successive
wives: Chrystie Crownover, Linda Thompson, and Kris Jenner (Wikipedia). There
is what you you are supposed to believe and say about the transgendered, and
there is physical reality.

~~~
DanBC
Are you suggesting that one person is representative of a large group of
people?

